# Where did all my friends go!?



## MisterJoe33 (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok heres the breakdown. I grew up in NYC for all my life. Went to grade school to high school to college here. Now growing up I was fairly popular, I had many friends in school and they followed through with me through school years and so on. 

Now that I am 28, I notice that a lot of my good friends had dropped off , either moved or has kids and or even dont keep in touch anymore. While I do still have a decent amount of childhood friends, they all still keep in touch and still hang out and yadi yadi yada. However I notice a few years back that I don't connect with them anymore, I feel I am more mature and opened minded to experience the world, learn and be more cultured, meanwhile they are still in the mind frame of chugging beer and playing football at the park. I mean theres nothing wrong with that but its just not my cup of tea anymore. 

These days I find myself sitting home rather than going out. I rather sit home than force myself to go out with a group I dont connect with. I guess I am a little picky with people I hang out with. Also I have social anxiety so making new friends is tough. My two best friends and I had a falling out and I do miss their company because they were pretty much like me. I had a girlfriend of 3 years but we recently broke up so now my lonliness kicks in and I find myself calling everyone to chat and kill the lonely nights but only to find that theres no connection there anymore. 

I just feel I dont have any friends anymore. Anyone in similar scenario? 

Btw my idea of fun now is having people over to watch movies and drink beer or going to the bar and drink but seems none of my so called friends wanna trek it to where I live ( i dont connect with them anyway) sigh...


----------

